# CPU making siren-like beep.



## Tensaiga (Jan 6, 2004)

Ugh, this is hideously annoying. It was really acting up lately, and the computer started restarting yesterday. Today it wouldn't even boot up and started making this two-tone siren like sound. Got the computer working again, but the sound kept up and I dig some digging. Figured it was an overheat signal, and sure enough, after poking around I found the 3 pin connector to the CPU Heatsink/fan unplugged. Figuring that that was that, I turned off, plugged it back in, and turned it back on. Now it starts up fine, and I can visibly see the CPU fan working...but the sound hasn't stopped.

Any ideas? There is almost literally no way it could be overheating. It's been kept off for hours, both rear fans are on and so is the CPU fan now. Hell, it's 40 degrees outside. This noise is going to kill me. Nothing has really changed in the past few days either. No new hardware and or software to speak of.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Reset the BIOS and then boot up and try to check the temps, report the temps here and we'll see if things look amiss.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If your processor is an Intel socket 775, and the "siren" sound you are hearing is high/low/high/low you have an overheating processor.


----------



## Tensaiga (Jan 6, 2004)

Everest says...Oh crap ; Why in the world is my CPU so hot and how can I cool it down? This just started yesterday, and I swear the fan on it is working...

Temperatures: 
Motherboard 23 °C (73 °F) 
CPU 35 °C (95 °F) 
WDC WD2500JB-00GVC0 21 °C (70 °F) 
SAMSUNG SP0802N 22 °C (72 °F) 

Voltage Values: 
CPU Core 1.73 V 
Aux 0.14 V 
+3.3 V 3.25 V 
+5 V 5.13 V 
+12 V 12.10 V 
-12 V -12.03 V 
-5 V -5.15 V 
+5 V Standby 4.97 V 
VBAT Battery 3.18 V 
Debug Info F FF FF FF 
Debug Info T 23 35 255 
Debug Info V 6C 09 CB BF C6 24 34 (01)


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sell it to the police and buy a new one for the money xD


----------



## Tensaiga (Jan 6, 2004)

I would usually laugh at that, but having a siren blaring at me for the last hour and a half has made it so that were anyone to even say "Hello" to me I might snap their body in half with my bare hands while foaming at the mouth.


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

Tensaiga said:


> I would usually laugh at that, but having a siren blaring at me for the last hour and a half has made it so that were anyone to even say "Hello" to me I might snap their body in half with my bare hands while foaming at the mouth.


"Hello"


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

From the temps you posted I don't see any indication of overheating. What processor and motherboard are you using?


----------



## Tensaiga (Jan 6, 2004)

Motherboard is, if I am not mistaken, an AMI 655 Max-FISR. CPU is an intel P4. Can't check right now.

New developments: On another forum I was told to remove the CMOS battery to try and reset the BIOS so it would hopefully stop the warning of a non-existant overheat. I did it...and...well, let me copy paste what I wrote there:

"When I first got it out, I waited a few seconds then popped it back in and plugged the computer back in. Everything was the same, so I came to reply and saw "15 minutes", not seconds. So I took it all down again, popped it out and waited the oh so long 15 minutes.

After that was over, I turned it on and lo! The siren stopped! Huzzah! But...crap. The computer wasn't working at all now. it turned on fine, and power seemed to be going (I could open both my CD and DVD drives, and when they closed I could hear it try and read) but the monitor stayed on power save. I replugged in the monitor to the video card, hell, even ended up taking the video card out and putting it back in to ensure it wasn't loose or something, but nothing. I gave up and went to sleep in frustration.

This morning came around, and things are now even worse. When I try and start the computer, the siren is back. Even worse, not only does it not seem to send anything to the monitor (automatically going into power save again), but it also beeps at me. While making the two-tone siren. Didn't sound like any beep code I've heard though, it made one beep, paused, then made 6-8 short beeps.

So here I am at the local public library waiting for time to get help. With a computer that doesn't work and makes a siren noise that gives people headaches. The only computer I own. And winter semester just started. *sigh* Does anyone have any idea what might be happening now? The local computer repair place not only takes a week before they even GET to your computer, but they charge way too much. Not "best buy: we charge you $50 to install ram for you" much, but I literally have no money right now.

Any ideas, particularly fast ones, would help."

So yeah...hate to bug but am I lacking a paddle right now?


----------



## Tensaiga (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok, I found out some beep codes for AMI boards. Looks like they do have a very long number of beeps. Always heard a low number on others...Oh well.

1 short DRAM refresh failure 
2 short Parity circuit failure in the first 64KB of RAM: Likely a bad RAM IC, or possibly one of the hardware tests has failed 
3 short Memory failure in the first 64KB of RAM: Likely a bad RAM IC 
4 short System timer failure: Bad clock IC or bad RAM in the first bank of memory 
5 short Processor failure: The CPU has failed. 
6 short Keyboard controller Gate A20 error: The keyboard controller has failed. Due to its integration into the system board, you usually must replace the motherboard. 
7 short Virtual mode exception error: CPU has generated an exception error; bad CPU or motherboard 
8 short Display memory Read/Write test failure: Bad video card 
9 short ROM BIOS checksum failure: BIOS is defective 
10 short CMOS shutdown Read/Write error 
11 short Cache Memory error: Specifically, the L2 cache is bad. 
1 long, 2 short Video system failure: Error in video card BIOS, or a horizontal retrace has failed 
1 long, 3 short Conventional/Extended memory failure: RAM is bad 
1 long, 8 short Display/Retrace test failed: Video adapter is defective or missing 

That last one may be it. It was very hard to count the number of beeps, due to the siren thing going on, but I am pretty sure I remember 1 beep, a pause, and then a bunch of short ones. What does that mean?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I would install a new battery and try re-setting the BIOS by moving the jumper as described from the MSI site.

http://www.msicomputer.com/support/sup_tshoot.asp#1_2

If you install the battery, and re-set BIOS with the jumper and the problem continues, most likely you are looking at a failed board.

You said in post #1 that the processor cooler fan was found unplugged. What was changed in the machine where the fan could have become unplugged. The processor cooler fan just doesn't fall out by itself, did someone remove the cooler for cleaning, etc.


----------



## Tensaiga (Jan 6, 2004)

I honestly have no idea.

I finally got the computer to work like 3 days ago, and it worked fine for 2 days, but yesterday morning I turned it on, went to take a shower, and when I came back, it wasn't working. It's back at the stage where there is power in the fans and the drives, but the mintor just goes into power save mode and won't show anything. My uneducated guess is that the cmos might not be making proper contact, but I have no idea how to rectify that situation.


----------



## Tensaiga (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh, and a weird but rather minor problem compared to just making the damn computer work again is that when I got it working with default bios settings, it didn't detect either the scanner or the CD drive or the DVD drive. I'd want to figure out what's up with THAT, but it's really a side issue. I just want the computer to work period...


----------



## knite (Apr 18, 2008)

hmm I have a abit bw7 raid motherboard and recently Im having those same siren noises.In my case however it cant be a heating problem couse the puter never fires up to heat soon as I hit the power button to start it I get the siren noise, the lights are on in the rom and such but getting the siren and no monitar at all.Let it set for about 5 hours or so and starts up.Affraid to shut it off now fearing that it wont start back up on me so if you figure ur problem out maybe same thing for me..I have taken everything out and cleaned it and placed it all back in same thing donno what the deal is but I feel your pain though.Like you I dont have the cash to get a new one either right now.


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

According to my pc wizard my cpu is always at 40c
is that too hot??


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope, that's goodie.


----------

